# MIDNIGHT PURPLE.. PRICE.????



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

I´ve just been in contact with the local PaintShop because my midnight purple R33 needed to have the front bumper + rear wing painted...

He told me that the paint alone costs 320£ per litre...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Surely this can´t be right....!!!!!!?????

Has anyone else had paint jobs done on their Midnight Purple R33s...???

And how much did You pay for it...????

As far as I can see, it´s a paint company called "Dupont" that makes this colour... Spies / Hecker or Sickens can´t make this colour...????

Remember, it´s the normal Midnight (LV4) we´re talking about here... Not Midnight Purple II or III.....

So the big question is if my PaintShop is trying to rip me off...???


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

The Dragon RX7 Harlequin Pure cherｒy, costs 500pounds the liter, so the MPIII should be expensive for sure.
Bean can tell us how much, as he resprayed parts or the car I think!
. . .おねがい　ベンさん。


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

R33 GT-R is not a flip Midnight Purple - so it'll be same price as most other metallics. 
Best go try somewhere else.

Miguel


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

*paint prices*

When I hjad my front end resprayed (twice, now in 5 years!!) it cost £400 and £350 respectively.

The guy is good, but CHEAP:thumbsup: , but I amsure the paint was more like £130 - £170 per litre? not £320:bawling:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

MPII and MPIII is that sort of price,but normal MP should be under 100 GBP a liter,maybe he looked wrong.

PS: MPII is LV4,is your car resprayed??


----------



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

EvolutionVI said:


> MPII and MPIII is that sort of price,but normal MP should be under 100 GBP a liter,maybe he looked wrong.
> 
> PS: MPII is LV4,is your car resprayed??



You have a point there.... It seems like the paintshop has made a mistake... The ordinary Midnight Purple is LP2.... Will try and contact them again tomorow....

Thanks for the replies guys....:bowdown1:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Im not surprised at the price,thats cheap compared to alot of them.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

No problem mate,hope it is like i think.

Alex


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

LP2 should be under £100 easy. They are qouting you for MPII or III


----------

